# Authentic And Clone.



## TylerD (16/1/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Zodiac (16/1/14)

Lol!!


----------



## RIEFY (16/1/14)

lokl

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (17/1/14)

Lol. Totally like that. If you look at clone reviews they pretty much identical


----------

